# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Женщина и презерватив: рейтинг ошибок

## Irina

*Самые распространенные ошибки при использовании презерватива и способы их избежать...*

*1. Надевать его после введения полового члена во влагалище.* Проведенный в США опрос показал, что 44% женщин используют презерватив уже после начала генитального полового акта. Конечно, будучи распаленной ласками, легко впасть в забытье и позволить партнеру войти в себя прежде, чем ты опомнишься и потребуешь, чтобы он надел презерватив. Однако имей в виду, что забеременеть ты можешь и до семяизвержения, как впрочем и подхватить венерическое заболевание.

*2. Хранить его в кошельке (твоем или партнера).* Тепло и влажность портят презервативы, так что храни их в сухом прохладном месте – не в кошельке, не в кармане и не в бардачке автомобиля.

*3. Забыть взглянуть перед использованием на срок годности.* На старых презервативах могут появляться невидимые простому глазу трещинки, и такое изделие утратит свою надежность.

*4. Неправильное вскрытие упаковки.* Никогда не используй для этого ножницы, другие режущие предметы или зубы, ибо таким образом можно испортить презерватив.

*5. Не снять кондом сразу после эякуляции*. Сперма может выплеснуться из презерватива в тот момент, когда эрекция твоего партнера пойдет на убыль и член начнет уменьшаться и становиться мягче. Поэтому рекомендуется извлечь член из влагалища сразу после эякуляции, придерживая при этом верхнюю часть презервативапальцами.

*6. Не пользоваться смазкой.* Даже если презерватив надет правильно, он может порваться. Лучший способ избежать этого – использовать смазку (либо пользоваться презервативами, содержащими смазку). Это уменьшит трение, способствующее разрыву изделия. Не используй смазку на основе растительного масла – это может привести к нежелательным результатам.

----------

